# application HD



## Karat (5 Janvier 2011)

Salut a tous je voulai savoir si les application HD tournai sur iphone4  MERCI DAVANCE


----------



## Gz' (19 Janvier 2011)

Generalement le terme "HD" est utilise pour les application iPad donc non, elle ne tourneront pas sur iPhone 4.

Seules les applications avec un petit + a cote du "acheter" tournent sur les deux. Si tu regarde l'appstore sur ton iPhone tu ne verras que celles que tu peux installer.


----------

